# France Touring - Would you......



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

With just 10 days available (my Wife's Leave entitlement)

If you were in our shoes or wheels!

FRANCE:

Go for 10 days 

From 31st May (The Queen's Diamond Jubilee - celebrations and events) or
From 25th July (just before Olympics Opening Ceremony) ?

We can't make our minds up.

Not sure where we will head, maybe Rhone Alps. But Can't decide on slightly out-of-season for quiet or more in-season for better chance of hot weather.

please Vote.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think if its only ten days or so I would be going July for the chance of better weather but as you know the Rhone Alps can be unpredictable weather at any time.

The first year we went to Annecy on the 14th July (Bastile Day, I know now but didnt then) it was baking hot. Last year late July it was like being in the Lake District!

I quite like France though when its busy at places like Annecy or the Ardeche. It has a great barmy holiday atmosphere and of course having a motorhome means if you want to you can always find somewhere remote to escape to if it gets too much.

I wish I could get something planned but we dont seem to be able to organise anything. Hopeless.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I opted for the May / June one for you, but for myself I am going to the best place possible, the MHF Hamble Rally.

I will though be in France whilst the Olympics are on.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

miss the school holidays in france in June...
http://about-france.com/week-planner-2012.htm


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Go in May - June but go south of Lyon for the good weather!

July/August half the EU goes to France for holidays and it can get very crowded and you will need to book in most of the popular places, also can get VERY hot.

But lets be honest France is great whenever you decide to go!


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We are going for 2 weeks mid May. We usually last week May/First week June and have always had good weather. Going slightly earlier this year as daughter is expecting baby on June 10th so want to be back then.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

May / June for me (although of course we are here already!!!! :lol: )

Reasons;

Queen's Jubilee will be televised concert and can be recorded at home if you do not have satellite TV......

Parade can also be recorded if you are in to watching such things - better than going where would have a very restricted view past others heads AND the police etc....  

Olympics will be well televised (as few UK people seem to have got tickets  ), can be watched and can use red button for other options  

Jubilee will be limited interest (apart from concert) whereas Olympics will be multi-interest e.g. volleyball 8O on one channel or button and marathon on other with cycle events on third - spoilt for choice  

France in July / August can be VERY hot (last summer it was 43C in August here) and VERY crowded as already mentioned - sites can be much more expensive IF you can get in and will be much more crowded....  

So the choice is clear for me - half-term may be hot, although recent examples have varied with some cold and VERY wet times.......

Those are my thoughts then........

have fun    

Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We plan to be there in June as well, going under the tunnel and turning right then on to ????? aiming for Provence but if we see somewhere to linger on the way we may just not make it. Can you get to Provence in three weeks. We are using France Passion for the first time and it will be our first trip in our new van so really excited!

We had stinking hot weather in the Dordogne in June and have like others been in fFrance when it was wet and comparatively cold so weather is a bit pot luck but should be better the further South you go.

If you are using aires I really would avoid July as it does get very busy.

Just enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

My choice is July/August because that's when we usually go,Weather is good and personally never had a problem getting into any sites we went to.This year I'am off myself on the 15th April with my OH joining me for 12 days in May,then for the last month coming home 8th July.Rhone alps,nice,we like just a bit further south into Provence with a bit of biking in the Vaucluse .


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

We always go to France for the last 2 weeks in June....think we are hitting the Rhone Alps/Top of Provence this year...our first 2 week trip to France in our MH..l.roll on June!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice area divil,have you a specific place in mind?


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

We are off to Provence in June for 4 weeks - Sun, Mountains and cycling what more could you want!!!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We like the idea of France when the kiddies are at school. So we'd be happy with May/June, although we are booked for September/October this year. June/July will see us in Canada... we still need to fit the floats to Our Coral!!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe too busy and too hot in July/August but we've had wonderful weather in France in May/June, it won't be really crowded and the schools won't be out. Wish we were going! Have fun!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We are usually in France at end of May until the middle of July and have always had good weather. Last year however we had no choice but to go at end of August until October, missed the fantastic fruit season, days were getting shorter and cooler, campings were often closed or deserted, so we would not choose to go at that time of the year again.
curlyboy


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

bigtree said:


> Nice area divil,have you a specific place in mind?


Not exactly sure yet but we camped here a few years ago and the fishing was great and the cycling is great...hilly but not alpine!
So I think we will have a few days here:-
http://www.lacbleu-diois.com/content/gb/accueil/1/

Paul


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You could always join us (and several other mhf members) at the brass band festival in Amboise first weekend in June. Went last year and it was great. Smashing atmosphere in the town with bands marching or performing open air concerts. Me and Mrs Tubby (very slim now following latest diet) are moving onwards to Sancerre after that for some serious wine research


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Way*



GROUNDHOG said:


> We plan to be there in June as well, going under the tunnel and turning right then on to ????? aiming for Provence but if we see somewhere to linger on the way we may just not make it. Can you get to Provence in three weeks. We are using France Passion for the first time and it will be our first trip in our new van so really excited!
> 
> We had stinking hot weather in the Dordogne in June and have like others been in fFrance when it was wet and comparatively cold so weather is a bit pot luck but should be better the further South you go.
> 
> ...


Which way are you going to Provence ?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Places and Replies*

Wow!

What great replies! Thank You all.

I think, in view of the responses, we shall look to head towards a place I have been going since I was 15, St. Tropez.

And think we shall make it May/June.

Will try and extend the dates a bit.

Any more ?

TM


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

San Trop,Ya poser,only kidding, it is good down there but you need 2 wheels for that area Trev.Might go along that way as well probably mid June,just as long as there is not a lot of mozzies got seriously attacked the last time we were near there.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks like we got us a convoy..... not sure of our route, have joined France Passion for the first time and will look out for a few potential sites and then loosely follow the plan. Looking for quiet, scenic and somewhere with walks. Otherwise will stay on aires.

Our new van is 3880 kgs and 7.4 metres so whilst not huge possibly have to be a little more careful around some of the very small roads!

We will go from Cornwall to Horsham in West Sussex on the way up and then under the tunnel.

Like everyone else can't wait!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Looking Like*

We are thinking Tunnel or Dover-Calais Out and Zeebrugge-Hull Back on a Sunday.

Got it to 13 days now.

TM


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

teemyob said:


> With just 10 days available (my Wife's Leave entitlement)
> 
> If you were in our shoes or wheels!
> 
> ...


Why not get your missus to throw a sicky and then you can go from May 31 to mid August and miss both the Jubilee and the Olympics.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tonyt said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > With just 10 days available (my Wife's Leave entitlement)
> ...


Mrs. TM does not do Sickies.

If the world was about to end, she was at deaths door, she would go to work.

She threw a sickie once. Her blood pressure shot up along with her heartbeat. She was beside herself that she had told a little white lie. She proclaimed....

"I am NEVER-EVER doing that again"

So next time I will just add a day or two onto the ferry return date and her employers can ******* lump it.

TM


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I voted May/June - the fresh fruit is fantastic at that time of year in France- worth the trip for that reason alone (we're lucky, we live in France, close to the Dordogne border in Lot et Garonne). The weather should be lovely in the south by then and school kids from both GB and France should still be at school.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lovelly*



MrsW said:


> I voted May/June - the fresh fruit is fantastic at that time of year in France- worth the trip for that reason alone (we're lucky, we live in France, close to the Dordogne border in Lot et Garonne). The weather should be lovely in the south by then and school kids from both GB and France should still be at school.


Weather is almost always lovely for us in France. Even a few weeks ago it was warm in the Pyrenees and the snow had all melted !.

Hope you are settling in okay?

TM


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks TM we are settling well- a bit of a shock to get snowed in for 3 days last month (snow for 2 weeks, very cold and dry). Now very warm and desparately dry - we hve had to water the veg garden this week after returning from 1 month in GB. Many veg have died of drought in our absence (no time to sort out watering as we were called back for a medical emergency in the family). Temp on Thursday was 26 and yesterday 24. Today about 20 but rain due tomorrow (hooray!!) and for much of next week which the garden really needs.

Since being here we have converted a barn to a lovely 3 bedroom house (all ensuite) so we can let it out as a gite. You can see details of it at http://leslezards.co.uk/ Now we just need to let it out to augment the pension. Please make it known to friends who might be looking for a holiday without a MH. Thanks!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*gel*



MrsW said:


> Thanks TM we are settling well- a bit of a shock to get snowed in for 3 days last month (snow for 2 weeks, very cold and dry). Now very warm and desparately dry - we hve had to water the veg garden this week after returning from 1 month in GB. Many veg have died of drought in our absence (no time to sort out watering as we were called back for a medical emergency in the family). Temp on Thursday was 26 and yesterday 24. Today about 20 but rain due tomorrow (hooray!!) and for much of next week which the garden really needs.
> 
> Since being here we have converted a barn to a lovely 3 bedroom house (all ensuite) so we can let it out as a gite. You can see details of it at http://leslezards.co.uk/ Now we just need to let it out to augment the pension. Please make it known to friends who might be looking for a holiday without a MH. Thanks!


http://leslezards.co.uk/

Well Jel

As the kids say.

Might even consider Argles over Grimuad.

TM


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We went to the Jura region last July/August, lakes and mountains were stunning, it was quieter than we expected, weather was great and there was lots to see and do. Have fun wherever you go!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thinking*

Thanks.

Was thinking St. Tropez. But with all these Suggestions, might try the western Med.

TM


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We are catching ferry to Santander june 14th doing few days in northen Spain then doing west coast of France up as far as Caen , do we need to book sites either inland or coast as we travel up France ? as I understand July is school holidays we are in France until July 20th. Thanks 

Tony A.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

tony50 said:


> We are catching ferry to Santander june 14th doing few days in northen Spain then doing west coast of France up as far as Caen , do we need to book sites either inland or coast as we travel up France ? as I understand July is school holidays we are in France until July 20th. Thanks
> 
> Tony A.


If you are on your own "1 MH" you should not have a problem.
We have been going to France for almost 30 years in the school hols and never booked a site.

Les


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*



tony50 said:


> We are catching ferry to Santander june 14th doing few days in northen Spain then doing west coast of France up as far as Caen , do we need to book sites either inland or coast as we travel up France ? as I understand July is school holidays we are in France until July 20th. Thanks
> 
> Tony A.


Hello Tony,

If you are going to be in Popular areas from July - August, yes.

I mean places like St.Tropez, Annecy, Biarritz etc.

Otherwise, like the last poster suggested. You can usually find sites with no problems.

Trev.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We're off to France on the 2nd June to use up the Bank Holidays as part of our 2 week holiday. 

It'll be full of Brits I reckon.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brits*



thegamwellsmythes said:


> We're off to France on the 2nd June to use up the Bank Holidays as part of our 2 week holiday.
> 
> It'll be full of Brits I reckon.


And Americans, Dutch, German, Swiss, Spanish, Italian, luxembourgian, Belgian, Portugese.... this list goes on.

St Remy Looks like an option.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brits*



thegamwellsmythes said:


> We're off to France on the 2nd June to use up the Bank Holidays as part of our 2 week holiday.
> 
> It'll be full of Brits I reckon.


And Americans, Dutch, German, Swiss, Spanish, Italian, luxembourgian, Belgian, Portugese.... this list goes on.

St Remy Looks like an option.

TM


----------

